# What if??



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

What if my hedgehog starts to get fat????????I dont really know what to do and what to feed her. :roll:


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

First thing you always need to do is check the ingredients, usually they are listed as most to least. You want the first to be meat, peferably something that is more specific then just poltry since it can be chicken or turkey. Each of which is fine to feed a hedgehog, though I personally like the chicken ones more so then turkey Sonic doesn't really like turkey all that much, just keep one thing in mind, DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY ON HEDGEHOG FOODS!
If you want to make a good diet for your hedgehog you have to mix cat foods, since most hedgehog foods contain way to much filler (corn, and many other kinds of vegis as the first 3 ingredients) and hedgehogs are INSECTIVORES and not herbivors as most pet stores claim. For the stats I don't know them too well off by heart so somebody correct me if I am wrong
Protein 15-28%
Fat <30%
Crude fiber 8%-15%
I am probably off on the percentages a bit, though I know the fat one is right.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

I am worried about that aswel :? 

I will go cat food hunting tomorrow. 

Does it matter whether it is wet or dry food?


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

30% is way too high in fat.

Please look up Reapers dry cat food list: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 This list is key for the new hedgie owner.

Any of these foods are great for hedgies and hedgies should be fed a mix of 3(ish) of these foods to maintain a healthy lifestyle. There is a long list so likely you can find a variety of them in your area. Generally the rule of thumb is a high protein (around 30%), low fat (less than 15%) cat food where, according to Reaper who is exceptionally knowledgeable on the subject, there are no "harmful preservatives, artificial flavors, colorings, etc., by-products, or the main ingredient which is the first item listed on the label isn't meat."

If you want to learn more about the proper diet for a hedgehog to prevent obesity browse the entire diet and nutrition forum. There you will learn not only about how much and what kind of cat food but also about fruit, veggies and insects along with other healthy and safe treats.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

It all depends on how much time you have, wet food has to be changed daily, dry food you can keep some out for a week or so, just check the food on a regular basis.

I use dry food since my free time is not that great, I usually get maybe 4hrs at most eachday when I don't have something to do, and that goes to writing and caring for Sonic... Do you have a wheel, as well as a scale.

There is no guidelines on telling if your hedgehog is fat, other than seeing if he/she can roll into a ball, you have to check the weight sometimes, I weigh Sonic once a week. If its a steady weight gain its ok, since it means he/she is growing. Keep in mind that if your hedgehog uses the wheel a lot you are gonna have a heavy hedgehog since muscle weights more than fat!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

The levels for food are 

Protein 30-40%
Fat 8-15% 
Fiber (I don't know) 

Feeding a mix of foods is important because you probably will not be able to find perfect levels in one food so you compensate by adding a food lower in fat to a food higher in fat etc. Also a mix will give you more variation of ingredients and an overall healthier diet.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yup, hedgielover got it right. 

I wouldn't worry, if you have good food, your hedgie shouldn't get overweight. Most gain too much from lack of exercise. Have a wheel and a good mix and you will be set.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Like I said before, if your hedgehog can roll into a ball, its not obese... If it can't then it is, that's really the only guidelines given.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Just to add...unless your hedgie has dental issues...wet food should only be used as a treat..and dry food should be given fresh daily...not weekly as gyaku said.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If a person don't know the facts he/she should hold off on giving advice imo since the advice is usually wrong and can cause problems.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

gyaku said:


> Like I said before, if your hedgehog can roll into a ball, its not obese... If it can't then it is, that's really the only guidelines given.


It's true that is one of the guidelines, but you can't always tell with that method because some hedgies don't WANT to ball up and therefore you won't be able to tell if they can't or just won't. There are body shapes that are good for telling hedgie weight.
You want to see: ( ) or ||
You don't want to see: ( ) or ) (

The hedgie can also be considered overweight if there are obvious fat folds around the armpits. The best way to tell is to look at the shape, however.

A kibble of 15% fat or less will typically keep a hedgie at a good weight. Take a look at Reaper's dry cat food thread for ideas.

I wholeheartedly agree with nikki about the food, also. Dry kibble needs to be fresh every day, and wet cat food should only be an occasional treat.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

if you search around on the forums there's some different pointers on hedgie weight. Zalea has a good point on the body shape being a key point to be aware of. Fatty build up under the arm pits & rolling into a ball are two points I see reoccuring on the forums as guidelines. Also remember each hedgie is different and their 'normal' weight can range greatly (for some 250g - 1000g). 

If you're concerned about rapid weight gain in bringing home your hedgie, where did you get him/her from? Many pet store hedgies are malnurished and will put on weight when brought home and put onto a better food - this is a good thing. I've seen hedgies at 'exotic' pet stores where the owner was genuinely interested in the wellbeing of the hedgie & had no idea he was under nurished.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

silvercat said:


> If you're concerned about rapid weight gain in bringing home your hedgie, where did you get him/her from? Many pet store hedgies are malnurished and will put on weight when brought home and put onto a better food - this is a good thing. I've seen hedgies at 'exotic' pet stores where the owner was genuinely interested in the wellbeing of the hedgie & had no idea he was under nurished.


Hedgehog's can also loose weight when brought home from a pet store. Quigley lost so much weight in the first month we had him because we added wellness healthy weight to his diet and he had a wheel for the first time in his life. He wasn't overweight before that but he was big.


----------

